# DRAW SOMETHING, WIN SOMETHING! - [M]



## [M]artin (Aug 17, 2010)

Soup guys. 

Remember me? Remember that one time you guys *robbed me out of $40+http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=238819*http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=238819 with your silly scribbles? No? Well I remember... I fucking remember.

So, now, in order to have my revenge, *I'LL BE GIFTING ONE STEAM COPY OF BORDERLANDS! (OR ALL BORDERLANDS DLC BUNDLED OR ANY GAME $10 OR LESS)* That's right. Suck it nerds.

So how do you make this copy of BOREDerlands yours and nobody else's? You guessed it. You have to ART (wtf?)... AGAIN.

This time you have to submit *METAL GEAR SOLID RELATED ARTWORK*. Yup, anything that draws from the MGS universe. 

I don't care if it's a Picasso, I don't care if it's a finger painting, I don't care if you stick your thumb in your own shit and scribble on the side of your toilet, ART IS ART. I'll judge the entries based on what I personally like most (PROTIP: I have a boner for *Big Bosshttp://metalgear.wikia.com/wiki/Big_Boss*http://metalgear.wikia.com/wiki/Big_Boss). Believe me, I like some pretty stupid shit... SO GIVE IT A SHOT!

*DEADLINE IS THIS TIME HERE: WORLD TIMEhttp://www.timeanddate.com/worldclo...=8&day=19&year=2010&hour=15&min=0&sec=0&p1=64 (1pm Pacific, 2pm Mountain, 3pm Central, 4pm Eastern if you're in the US)*

*LOLNO, DEADLINE EXTENDED TO 12AM CENTRAL STANDARD TIME. YOU DO THE MATH.*

Oh yea, enter as many times as you want. I don't care.

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

But without further ado, THE WINNERS!







Infinite Zero and her chibi-styled Big Boss entry! The hair! The olive drab fatigues! The I-dont-give-a-fuck-ness of Big Boss! It's excellent! (And all done with a mouse, BRUTAL!) Congrats!





















Feels Good Man's entries. I mean, I'm hard pressed to choose one of these as my favorite, I LOVE THEM ALL. From paper, to pen tool, to MSpaint, Snake has never looked better! Excellent!

There were a lot of excellent entries and it was tough to choose only two... BUT DON'T GIVE UP! MORE CONTESTS SOON! KEEP ON PRACTICING AND BUILD UP YOUR SKILL!




*


----------



## fristi (Aug 17, 2010)

it took me a looong time


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 17, 2010)

Yea, that that was my favorite part of MGS4! You know, when the blood-red Pac-Man tried to smurf that Twix bar in the middle of Pitch-Black-World!!!

I can really see the whole TWO MINUTES of effort, it really, REALLY shows! =D

(No really, look at the time of my post and the time of yours. Two minutes! Srsly!)


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 17, 2010)

It looks more like a dong to me, really.


----------



## jgu1994 (Aug 17, 2010)

Are any of the forms of writing considered art? I have no drawing bone in my body, but I can whip up pretty good haikus, or other forms of poetry and writing.


----------



## fristi (Aug 17, 2010)

you guys do know that this contest is limited to 1 entry right? (joke)



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> sllide: What are you on about
> I clearly say unlimited entries
> did you even read the rules JESUS FUCK
> dat was a joke
> ...


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 17, 2010)

jgu1994 said:
			
		

> Are any of the forms of writing considered art? I have no drawing bone in my body, but I can whip up pretty good haikus, or other forms of poetry and writing.


Yep. Writings, photos, x-rated videos, ART.



Spoiler



Please no x-rated videos. Nobody wants to see your baby-dong, guys.


----------



## fristi (Aug 17, 2010)

made another one


----------



## jgu1994 (Aug 17, 2010)

Big Boss the genius,
The legendary soldier,
Patriot till death.

A hero for all,
A tyrant for enemies,
The true naked snake.


This will probably be the best I can do. Rhyming would kill what Big Boss represents, and I feel that a haiku personifies him well.


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 17, 2010)

sllide what in the fuck...


----------



## VashTS (Aug 17, 2010)

Its supposed to be in ice.  I think its hilarious.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Aug 17, 2010)

Not my art, but completely related:


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 17, 2010)

_ALERT*!* FREEBIES!_


Spoiler: ALERT!


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 17, 2010)

Found this on the interwebz since I won something last time I wont enter though


----------



## shango46 (Aug 17, 2010)

Alright, here is a piece of work created by me for this contest. 






I confess, I did "recycle" a picture (Yeah right I could draw a face that good!) but I did edit the piss out of him and create the image in general (the text circle, the camo, etc...). I hope you like it!


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 18, 2010)

lol @ everybody posting others peoples pics

anyway I wish I could draw decent


----------



## updowners (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Danny600kill (Aug 18, 2010)

Can I PM you my entry, it may be deemed inappropriate by some, I don't see why but you'd get what I mean if you saw it


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 18, 2010)

I drew the snake myself but i stoled other stuff I entered cause I have to cause Im to tempted not to.


----------



## DeviousTom (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Delta517 (Aug 18, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 19, 2010)

Better give it a shot...


----------



## jgu1994 (Aug 19, 2010)

Last minute submission.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Aug 19, 2010)

I know time's up but just wanted to post this anyway:




(P.S. I'm not actually familiar with the MGS series, so if this is inaccurate, not my fault! :X)


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 20, 2010)

The contest has been extended. The deadline is now 6 hours from the time of this post.

Why? 

*FUCK YOU THAT'S WHY.*



Spoiler



You guys do know you have unlimited entries, right? To, you know, TRY HARDER?


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 20, 2010)

*OH DID I FORGET TO MENTION I HAVE TWO COPIES OF BOREDERLAMBS?!*


----------



## Danny600kill (Aug 20, 2010)

As you may have noticed with all my entries, I really want to win 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Entry Number 2


Spoiler









Direct Link



Entry Number 3


Spoiler









Direct Link



My Steam ID is Pezzer_204 ( I login with )
My Community ID is Danny600kill

Don't know which one you need to gift but there you go, the reason I'm writing it now is if I win I may not be online tomorrow thanks to work, so just incase


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 20, 2010)

God almighty what in the fu...


----------



## Danny600kill (Aug 20, 2010)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> God almighty what in the fu...



I see you like my art style


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 20, 2010)

Pshhaw im to lazy for that ill use paint once more


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 20, 2010)

Let's see... I'll upload my Big Boss for a while


----------



## naglaro00 (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## Feels Good Man (Aug 20, 2010)

There's mine. I'll get the hand drawn one soon...

Here's the original one I drew. I just used Illustrator for the top picture.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 20, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## naglaro00 (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## Danny600kill (Aug 20, 2010)

Damn it, who'd of though people with actual artistic talent would enter


----------



## naglaro00 (Aug 20, 2010)

last


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 20, 2010)

I just made a little rage comic
I didnt make any of the pics, just pieced them all together


----------



## purplesludge (Aug 20, 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 20, 2010)

Feels Good Man wins a copy


----------



## 4K475UK1 (Aug 20, 2010)

Danny600kill said:
			
		

> Damn it, who'd of though people with actual artistic talent would enter


xD so true


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## [M]artin (Aug 20, 2010)

Danny600kill said:
			
		

> Damn it, who'd of though people with actual artistic talent would enter


Uh... I did.

Biggest mistake of my life.






*EDIT:* Oh, and I just wanna say, I DO favor Original Content (OC) over all else.


----------



## chuckstudios (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## Feels Good Man (Aug 20, 2010)

Another


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 20, 2010)

Look at this...






I drew all that in 5 minutes. And I don't even know how to draw.

Now imagine what *YOU* could do in the two hours you have left.

*NOW DO IT!*


----------



## Neko (Aug 20, 2010)

here it is, the worst sketch ever.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 20, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Hey, go with the sure thing! Don't take a gamble on YOUR energy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





My inspiration 

and this.


----------



## Devin (Aug 20, 2010)

I did this because I was bored.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Aug 20, 2010)

MSPaint


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 20, 2010)

Last entry.. don't have enough time and a camera, paper 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler


----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 20, 2010)

Feels Good Man said:
			
		

> MSPaint


Damn thats flippin awesome.
I think we know who one winner is.


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 20, 2010)

A little under an hour left!

Crunch time!


----------



## redact (Aug 20, 2010)

looking for scanner driver, back in a sec

edit:


Spoiler


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 20, 2010)

CONTEST OVER. LOOKING OVER ENTRIES ONE MORE TIME.

BE BACK IN A FEW HOURS, LOL.


----------



## ProseBeforeBroz (Aug 20, 2010)

[M]artin says the winners are Infinite Zero and Feels Good Man.

Just saiyan.

Don't be mad, bro.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 20, 2010)

How did you know?


----------



## Delta517 (Aug 20, 2010)

Crossing fingers.


----------



## redact (Aug 20, 2010)

ProseBeforeBroz said:
			
		

> [M]artin says the winners are Infinite Zero and Feels Good Man.
> 
> Just saiyan.
> 
> Don't be mad, bro.


wouldn't it have been easier for [m] to simply login and post that himself rather then to get somebody else to register on the site and post the results?

also, "Just saiyan." or just *super* saiyan?


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 20, 2010)

Delta517 said:
			
		

> Crossing fingers.


Same...


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 20, 2010)

Yea, I don't know who the fuck that new user is, or how he knows how to type out my name without breaking BBcode (I can't even do that!). He is probably a wizard.

And as for the slight late-ness on winners... well... as Snake would say... last night...







But without further ado, THE WINNERS!






Infinite Zero and her chibi-styled Big Boss entry! The hair! The olive drab fatigues! The I-dont-give-a-fuck-ness of Big Boss! It's excellent! (And all done with a mouse, BRUTAL!) Congrats!





















Feels Good Man's entries. I mean, I'm hard pressed to choose one of these as my favorite, I LOVE THEM ALL. From paper, to pen tool, to MSpaint, Snake has never looked better! Excellent!

There were a lot of excellent entries and it was tough to choose only two... BUT DON'T GIVE UP! *MORE CONTESTS SOON! KEEP ON PRACTICING AND BUILD UP YOUR SKILL!*






*EDIT:* And uh, winners, PM me your STEAM E-Mail addresses (or better yet, SteamID's) so I can send these things out.


----------



## naglaro00 (Aug 20, 2010)

i didnt win...
Congrats to winners


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 20, 2010)

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL I CANT BELIEVE IT YAY YAY YAY


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 20, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL I CANT BELIEVE IT YAY YAY YAY


Congrats


----------



## BiscuitBee (Aug 20, 2010)

Wow! Congrats!


----------



## Feels Good Man (Aug 20, 2010)

Yay! And I just woke up lol.

PM-ing you right now.


----------



## mameks (Aug 20, 2010)

Congrats


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 20, 2010)

Cool congrats to the winnners


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 21, 2010)

Feels Good Man said:
			
		

> Yay! And I just woke up lol.
> 
> PM-ing you right now.


Would you mind if you tell me your steam username? So.. if ever I'm finished downloading I can have someone else to play with lol


----------

